

Oblong Industries brings gesture-control technology from Hollywood to offices - dalek2point3
http://newsoffice.mit.edu/2014/startup-oblong-industries-gesture-control-interface-0905

======
kristopolous
oh how exciting! can't wait to get this as a low-power commodity single chip
package with OTS sensors at a hand-held device form-factor with wide-scale
production at consumer price ranges - like the S5 _almost_ has - but with
higher fidelity. You know, like the leap but lower cost with better sensors
and a higher range.

